# And heresssss RUSSO!



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Guess people on this forums aren’t the only person ones with this conspiracy theory..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Fucking idiot tries way too hard can we just start a #letsallfuckingignorevincerusso campaign please?


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh (Mar 15, 2019)

That would explain how shit DoN was.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was scared AEW signed Russo!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I am guessing as neither company want fuck all to do with him, it must be a work?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cody and others didn't want to do business with Russo and have him at their events because they think Russo is a washed up and unpleasant dolt. Russo wanted to show up at All In and talk about being part of the company and Cody said on social media, "We don't reward bad behavior. Stay away from the event." He's going to be rabid against them and try to trash-talk his way into a position with the company.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:heston

Great reporting right there. Trying to be like Big Dave


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Vic said:


> Fucking idiot tries way too hard can we just start a #letsallfuckingignorevincerusso campaign please?


Buddy, you got at least have one "Bro" in that hash tag for me to take it seriously.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can people FINALLY stop giving this cockgoblin attention? fpalm

One of the worst people in wrestling bar none.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Will deffo watch it bro.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No one wants anything to do with you Vince. Kindly fuck off please


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> That would explain how shit DoN was.


Careful there, Isuzu. They already banned your alt! :troll


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't want to mingle with a podcast with him. Somebody needs to put that guy in his place.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Deplatforming is a dangerous and slippery slope, if not a blatant attack on the 1st amendment.

But, can someone please take social media away from this assclown.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> Deplatforming is a dangerous and slippery slope, if not a blatant attack on the 1st amendment.
> 
> But, can someone please take social media away from this assclown.


I don’t think he’d be missed too much if he was forced off the grid.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This guy needs to lay of the drugs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like entertaining this conspiracy.

When Russo was on top of the world, WWF had a working relationship with ECW. WWF would farm ECW for ideas and in return, WWF supplied ECW with money and talent.

So, there is precedence for this sort of thing. That being said, in this case, AEW would be a direct competitor to NXT. In addition, WWF's relationship with ECW was not a secret even I'm the early days of the internet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/vince-russo-claims-wwe-aew-in-bed-together

Yeah here we go with conspiracy theorists :heston


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

He cant believe 4 young dudes , a girl who manages the brand and another billionaire 36 years old guy are doing a better Job than him at creating an alternative:lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck off Russo you silly cunt.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Russo is fucking stupid, BRO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Guess people on this forums aren’t the only person ones with this conspiracy theory..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And since Russo is saying this is just confirms that they are not working together lol


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

The only thing AEW and WWE have in common is that they will not hire Russo's crazy ass


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

If AEW was under NBC Universal or Fox Network then he might be on to something but there not, oh and why would WWE be ok with AEW be on Turner after WCW kicked there a** in the 90's and had them on the ropes, Vince Russo needs to stop.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yyyeaahh.... no


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

He knows the truth Bro.. I think he's correct. bro


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> He knows the truth Bro.. I think he's correct. bro


I FOUND HIM! QUICK, CONFISCATE HIS COMPUTER! :hutz


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What a loser. Mr. AH DON'T NEED THIS SHEEET NO MO!!! 

And yet, here he is almost twenty years after the first time he said that, still begging for attention.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Vic said:


> Fucking idiot tries way too hard can we just start a #letsallfuckingignorevincerusso campaign please?


I kinda wanna start a #MakeVinceRussoShootHimself campaign. XD


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Vince Russo tweeting something moronic. Now _there's_ a surprise.

I'm with Cornette on this, the guy's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Poor bastard, throwing anything at the wall in order to stay relevant. And to think people still throw him money for his exclusive podcasts.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Russo working them smarks real good.










Fuckin' legend. Also, he lost 12lbs on the potater diet this May!


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Russo please return to WWE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> Deplatforming is a dangerous and slippery slope, if not a blatant attack on the 1st amendment.
> 
> But, can someone please take social media away from this assclown.


No, you have to let him have it, if only for the purpose of letting there be a paper trail of what a washed up, unpleasant dolt he is, or else another promotion is going to suckered in by him and the people that orbit around him. 

He's his own worst enemy with how he's been behaving the past decade on the internet. Taking social media away from Russo would be a certain blessing for Russo and a potential curse for some unwitting unfortunates.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> No, you have to let him have it, if only for the purpose of letting there be a paper trail of what a washed up, unpleasant dolt he is, or else another promotion is going to suckered in by him and the people that orbit around him.
> 
> He's his own worst enemy with how he's been behaving the past decade on the internet. Taking social media away from Russo would be a certain blessing for Russo and a potential curse for some unwitting unfortunates.


look at what deplatforming did for the major names who recently were deplatformed. infowars has an all time high revenue and is about to expand and PJW has an even larger following because of his deplatforming.

let russo speak. he's a fucking idiot, but we all deserve to have a voice on social media if we so choose to have one. I for one do not use social media other than this forum, but everyone. gets. to. speak.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Once again, you guys keep giving him what he wants that you don't have to give him: attention.

And you wonder why he still roams around the wrestling world.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Never forget:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996223789397520385
BUT DEPRESSION ISN'T REAL, BRO! :russo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The reek of bro-ish desperation to be relevant comes strongly off the Russo

Like the 38 year old "I was a legend 20 years ago" frat alumnus who won't stay away from the house and desperately needs to think that the new generation of frat boys and party girls cares about him


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Doesn't Russo and the Young Bucks have beef from TNA?

He's probably just trying to discredit all their great work..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This might have some legs if AEWs owner wasn't more wealthy than McMahon, lol.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> This might have some legs if AEWs owner wasn't more wealthy than McMahon, lol.


The real conspiracy is Khan bought out McMahon and is now purposefully booking WWE terribly in order to drive fans to AEW :surprise:

No but really Russo's an idiot


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

HAHA this isnt a work at all. This is real serious competition if you ask me. Maybe in the future if one starts losing the other buys them out, but not working together as of now.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Why is this so out of the question? Because it's Russo? I agree with him actually, but I need more evidence before I go public with my case. Just a blanket statement isn't going to cut it. That's his low IQ seeping out.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Imagine being brain dead enough to believe this crap.

oMg A nEw WrEsLiN cOmPaNeE iT mUs Be ViNcE bEhInD iT rEeLi!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> Why is this so out of the question? Because it's Russo? I agree with him actually, but I need more evidence before I go public with my case. Just a blanket statement isn't going to cut it. That's his low IQ seeping out.


Be careful. If You want to see it, it will be easy to make evidence out of anything.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Russo still trying to be relevant in 2019.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

This has about as much credibility as the Microsoft and Sony theories. 

Oh wow. A billionaire who's a wrestling fan started up his own rival company. So shocking!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Why is this so out of the question? Because it's Russo? I agree with him actually, but I need more evidence before I go public with my case. Just a blanket statement isn't going to cut it. That's his low IQ seeping out.


I agree with him, too. I just need to see more evidence. But, I don't think this conspiracy is crazy at all. Look at the conflicting reports of Sami Zayn name dropping AEW. Vince was furious / It was scripted... 

*LOVE* me some :russo


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why the hell would AEW and WWE work together? Especially with how Vince supposedly is? Come on now. This don't add up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why the hell would AEW and WWE work together? Especially with how Vince supposedly is? Come on now. This don't add up.


To manufacture a new boom period with the illusion of competition, and to create trucks of money, Vince wouldn't agree to it, but you know who would probably. :hunter

Also, if a private convo between Hunter and Cody did or does take place, Vince doesn't need to be in the know of that. He isn't God or all knowing, he is a senile old man.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> To manufacture a new boom period with the illusion of competition, and to create trucks of money, Vince wouldn't agree to it, but you know who would probably. :hunter
> 
> Also, if a private convo between Hunter and Cody did or does take place, Vince doesn't need to be in the know of that. He isn't God or all knowing, he is a senile old man.


So there basically wasting there time and playing for the fans emotions, CM Punk better stay the hell away from AEW before they embarrass him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Not saying this is the case, but it wouldn't be a dumb idea if WWE launched another wrestling company that wasn't PG to cover all demos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, FOX and USA allowed WWE to look like complete ass so a new upstart can get a tv deal with TNT and so FOX and USA can have competition in the wrestling industry. Genius!

All for what? A work agreement between the 2 companies so they can move Moxley and Jericho over to build up a new brand and WWE to keep throwing garbage at the wall?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

He may be smoking those funny cigarettes at the time of the tweet. Russo has to stay away like so far away... :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Versatile said:


> So there basically wasting there time and playing for the fans emotions, CM Punk better stay the hell away from AEW before they embarrass him.


Not saying any of this is the case. I think there is direct competition just more friendly than per say, wcw and wwf. Though this is all hypothetical at this point. We can tin foil it all day but we really don't know.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Yes, FOX and USA allowed WWE to look like complete ass so a new upstart can get a tv deal with TNT and so FOX and USA can have competition in the wrestling industry. Genius!
> 
> All for what? A work agreement between the 2 companies so they can move Moxley and Jericho over to build up a new brand and WWE to keep throwing garbage at the wall?


Yeah but look at the ratings boom post Nitro launch. The ratings boom won't be as drastic, but them going against each other does nothing but boost business for both parties for the time being with how niche wrestling is, unless WWE can't get their own head out their ass of course.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah but look at the ratings boom post Nitro launch. The ratings boom won't be as drastic, but them going against each other does nothing but boost business for both parties for the time being with how niche wrestling is, unless WWE can't get their own head out their ass of course.


This is the same company that gave us the past 20 years of product. The Invasion angle, to the botch NWO, to WWE's ECW, to CenawinsLOL, etc. I doubt they have a master plan.


Also to note, Vince hates being labeled 'wrestling'. Why would he help boost a wrestling company, knowing to compete with it, he would have to put on a wrestling product? If the conspiracy is WWE is tanking on purpose right now, only to hit a switch to compete with AEW when it airs on TNT, why would WWE gear up for a 'wrestling' competition? They have been trying their hardest to say they are more like television drama shows than a wrestling show.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Stop. Listening. To fucking. Russo.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Old shit stain at it again.

Chatting shit from his in laws basement. :lmao


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Cody and others didn't want to do business with Russo and have him at their events because they think Russo is a washed up and unpleasant dolt. Russo wanted to show up at All In and talk about being part of the company and Cody said on social media, "We don't reward bad behavior. Stay away from the event." He's going to be rabid against them and try to trash-talk his way into a position with the company.


No offence but Cody comes off as a hypocrite with this given who AEW worked with 

If they don't want Russo because hes not relevant anymore, just say that rather than the whole "homophobic joke" Bull crap, we all know that AEW would sign guys like Jerry Lawler Ric Flair Undertaker in a heart beat despite their views and past actions 

That Little Joke Russo made isn't why they don't want him and they come off as dishonest by saying it is


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

It's quite silly really, but I have seen and heard weirder things happen, but I just can't see it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*What a fucking ********* Vince Russo is. Decades later and the dude still tries to be relevant. Some people will never learn. Leave this washed up writer in the past. *_


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

After listening to Mox on Talk is Jericho, there is no way Vince is involved in any collusion between the two companies.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The conspiracy horsemen are an entertainment act (a million+ listens) behind Russo’s paywall. Should be a good episode, will check it out.

McMahon dropped AEW’s name on Raw... that’s intentional free advertising. Why?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> The conspiracy horsemen are an entertainment act (a million+ listens) behind Russo’s paywall. Should be a good episode, will check it out.
> 
> McMahon dropped AEW’s name on Raw... that’s intentional free advertising. Why?
> 
> ...


The Mox interview on Talk is Jericho will change your perspective.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's no different than that clown Mark Madden here in Pittsburgh. They say outlandish stuff just to get attention.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Millionaire's club...*

While I don't think WWE and AEW are working together, I do think there was a kind of salute between Vince and the newcomers to the wrestling business as I posted it before.

When it was announced in Jan 1 the creation of this company, I suppose Vince himself decided to salute their new competition calling Shahid Khan sayiong something like this...
:vince... Hello Mr Khan as the most famous wrestling promoter I'm welcoming you to this business by sending you one of our most popular wrestlers. Of course we aren't saying him this, I will make him just not wanting to sign a new contract, because you know he's really one of our most popular guys.
While Shahid Khan may have responded...OK thanks for the gentle welcoming to the business Mr. McMahon, I expect we can have good and clean competition.

Of course that wrestler was Dean Ambrose and the reason why they announced his departure with him still having more dates in the E was because they want to keep a good relationship with him, because of how important was the Shield for the company, and that's why they keep his wife Renee in the company.
And the reason why I think Vince may want to have a gentle compatition with Khan are...
1- Vince soon may leave some of his duties in WWE because he's relaunching the XFL, in other words he like Khan is now a diversified business man and it's obviously a good idea then having a cordial relationship with competition.
2-Unlike Eric Bischoff and Ted Turner who wanted McMahon OUT OF BUSINESS in the nineties, the Khans don't have an animosity towards Vince, that's why I suppose Vince as a smart business mas he is or was, won't take this new compatition like a war. You know when you're older you became less aggresive...

Other than that ''salute'' between Vince an d Shahid Khan, I don't agree with stupid Russo about WWE and AEW working together.:laugh:


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw an interesting video on Youtube, and this isnt happening. WWE/AEW have no ties together at all. If anything in the future maybe something can be worked on if AEW isnt doing good or who knows WWE isnt doing good, but if a billionaire is backing up AEW than I dont see Vince involved here in anyway. One company buys the other etc. 

Its like the same thing with TNA they would assume that WWE was working with them in the low. Its just its own company Dixie Carter aka Panda Energy (or some rich company). AEW is backed up by another billionaire so wouldn't make sense. AEW has a bunch of outside wrestlers (other than a few WWE ones). 

Another big one was apparently a new podcast about Jon Moxley talking about his frustration with the WWE you have to remember Vince didn't want him to leave because he wanted him their for the shield Vince wouldn't want to lose him. Vince paying Lesnar, Goldberg, Taker big having people stuck in contracts come on all that is evidence that their is no conspiracy that WWE is the one behind AEW. 

At this point its basically each their own. Don't get me wrong if their was no rich billionaire backing up AEW I would possibly believe it more. However they are each their own period.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Always good when the dumbest motherfucker on the planet checks in with his irrelevant opinion. The same guy who's, what? In his 50's, and lives in his in-laws house?

:mj4

How humiliating. No wonder he's so angry. I'd be pissed as hell if I was in my 50's and living with my wife's parents, as well. Words can't express how sad that is.

And if his reason is that he can't believe Vince (McMahon) would be dumb enough to mention AEW live on Raw, well, then, where the hell has Russo been? Pay attention. Vince McMahon has made plenty of AWFUL decisions over the past decade and they're only going to get worse as he gets older and remains in charge.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Cody and others didn't want to do business with Russo and have him at their events because they think Russo is a washed up and unpleasant dolt. Russo wanted to show up at All In and talk about being part of the company and Cody said on social media, "We don't reward bad behavior. Stay away from the event." He's going to be rabid against them and try to trash-talk his way into a position with the company.


Yet they hired Earl Hebner despite him being a proven dishonest thief in the past, it's pretty clear they wanted to hire a bunch of ex-WWE guys that WWE got rid of, at least they didn't make the mistake of hiring Russo.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

reyfan said:


> Yet they hired Earl Hebner despite him being a proven dishonest thief in the past, it's pretty clear they wanted to hire a bunch of ex-WWE guys that WWE got rid of, at least they didn't make the mistake of hiring Russo.


They hired Earl because of his skillset. Russo has nothing of value.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

These are his points from the Brand podcast:

1. McMahon did this with ECW 
2. Bruce Pritchard made that deal work, he’s been close with Conrad lately and was re-hired (yet no change in creative) 
3. Sami Zayn providing free advertising 
4. Motivation is to manufacture a war to get ratings 

But in actuality he’s just being entertaining, which Russo is a master at


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

edit, didn't see post above


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Cody said:


> "We don't reward bad behavior. Stay away from the event."












Somehow Russo is the criminal.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> The Mox interview on Talk is Jericho will change your perspective.


The Moxley interview was not a shoot, it's purely designed to promote AEW.

It's a bit fishy to me that he literally just parroted 100% of the beilefs of the hardcore wrestling community about Vince McMahon, and nothing at all went against the already established internet narrative. 

Besides, Vince McMahon and Bruce Pritchard were in bed with ECW without the boys knowing, so either way everyone doesn't need to be in on it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Adam Cool said:


> No offence but Cody comes off as a hypocrite with this given who AEW worked with
> 
> If they don't want Russo because hes not relevant anymore, just say that rather than the whole "homophobic joke" Bull crap, we all know that AEW would sign guys like Jerry Lawler Ric Flair Undertaker in a heart beat despite their views and past actions
> 
> That Little Joke Russo made isn't why they don't want him and they come off as dishonest by saying it is


I think Russo's son works for Cody. Cody got Vince's number and told Russo's son he would privately call to apologise for the homophobic remark. 

Whatever the case, storm in a teacup. 

I just watched the WCW bash at the beach shoot interview with Russo on YouTube, and then the "worst of Vince Russo" on YouTube... it's freaking awesome stuff and I can't imagine how entertaining it would be 6 months from now if AEW hired Russo as a heel promo character to shoot on the crowd so a young home-grown babyface can get a _massive_ pop by shutting him up. 

Whoever is the most hated man in the AEW psyche should be used to create a home-grown star, it's just good business! These conspiracy theories are all part of Russo's plan to become that despised famous wrestling figure IMO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

IronMan8 said:


> The Moxley interview was not a shoot, it's purely designed to promote AEW.
> 
> It's a bit fishy to me that he literally just parroted 100% of the beilefs of the hardcore wrestling community about Vince McMahon, and nothing at all went against the already established internet narrative.
> 
> Besides, Vince McMahon and Bruce Pritchard were in bed with ECW without the boys knowing, so either way everyone doesn't need to be in on it.


ECW was promoted on the air. ECW talent literally worked on Raw. Kevin Sullivan also had a relationship with ECW so they wanted to ensure that they had the easiest access to talent, etc. It's not a big mystery why Vince was funneling things to ECW at one point. 

How does that make sense in the current climate? Why not put on a good product that gets better ratings? Why not relinquish control of SmackDown, which already has a time-slot, to someone else? Why not send NXT out on its own? Why AEW with a bunch of independent business people who were obviously creatively stifled in the WWE? This is ridiculously stupid.

You know what I'm going to do as a show-runner? I'm going to purposely make the show I am in charge of suck, and instead fund a different show on a different channel with different producers and actors, which will make a different set of executives rich while the ones I currently have to answer to get poorer. I'm a genius.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is the podcast? I want a good laugh, this man is a genius.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't see why people are so quick to laugh at him for thinking this. WWE is a sinking ship. They were at their best with direct competition in the Monday Night War's. WWE let their talent complain and jump ship to get people to watch AEW. Vince is probably going to step down and focus on the XFL so is allowing the guy's to bury him once they leave. Triple H takes over and makes WWE hopefully as good as NXT. It's not that outside of the box. The whole Ambrose thing seemed so different from the start of it... them announcing he was leaving... making such a big deal about it for month's.... the guy has always been a private quiet guy now going out of his way to bury Vince on all these interview's.... just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*"AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*







Some points he brings up:


WWE mentioning AEW on their flagship show

WWE's history of secretly working with ECW

Prichard's re-hiring and his relationship with Conrad Thompson (ties with AEW / Starcast)

Tony Khan being able to help Vince with his XFL endeavors, and Vince helping Khan with creating a new promotion

Illusion of competition stirring up interest in wrestling






Thoughts?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

I hate wrestling fans. :maury


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

And this is exhibit Z99 of why no one takes people who listen to Vince Russo seriously.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Another conspiracy theory by Russo. fpalm


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Thoughts? Stop giving him attention.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

News is old as fuck, no one cares fuck russo, etc/ Close thread, also I’d like to ask for a “no fly zone” for future russo threads please and thanks @Chrome.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

you all just hate how russo tells it like it is.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



xio8ups said:


> you all just hate how russo tells it like it is.


Or you just enjoy the taste of russo’s shit in your mouth a little too much :draper2.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

As much as this would be some next level dumb shit.. I could actually see Vince finding it funny..


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

I don't believe it to be the case but it's a shame promoters DON'T work together, imagine if WWE, AEW, Impact, ROH, NJPW etc had business arrangements where they would trade talents for months at a time?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



reyfan said:


> I don't believe it to be the case but it's a shame promoters DON'T work together, imagine if WWE, AEW, Impact, ROH, NJPW etc had business arrangements where they would trade talents for months at a time?


If WWE gave a shit their involvement would be good yeah.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Vince McMahon finds poop jokes funny. If this were a cartoon on Adult Swim called "Sphincter von Fartenstein" about a mad professor who animates poop, then I would totally buy Vince involvement.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

I think it would probably be illegal given WWE is publicly traded. And Khan's ain't gonna piss off NFL by helping Vince and XFL - even if Vince is playing nice this time and trying to be a off-season developmental league.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm in bed with AEW and i highly doubt they would cheat on me


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Fuck Vince Russo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Russo looks like he hasn't taken a shower in 3 days in that video

And yes that is relevant to the credibility of his claims and opinions


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



llj said:


>


You. Are. Brilliant!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Vince Russo being Vince Russo, i.e., desperately trying to convince anyone he was ever relevant. :cornettefu


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

*Bro intensifies*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

If that was true, then WWE just put on their best show in years. Congrats.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

WWE took Taker and Kurt off of Conrad's event Starrcast so...


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

i dunno who this old geek is but i wouldnt be surpsied.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



xio8ups said:


> you all just hate how russo tells it like it is.


Never once.

And for christ's sake! we've already had this thread! fpalm


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



Vince Russo said:


> I'm an idiot, Bro


QFT


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

bro the indie marks will get mad bro., Ok bro


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



xio8ups said:


> bro the indie marks will get mad bro., Ok bro


Vinnie needs to stay in his cuck-basement where he belongs.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

The hate Russo gets is really unnecessary. Guy wrote WWE from 97-99 and TNA from 2007-2009 which were the best years for both companies. Yeah WCW at the end was a mess but was already a sinking ship when he got there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



McGee said:


> The hate Russo gets is really unnecessary. Guy wrote WWE from 97-99 and TNA from 2007-2009 which were the best years for both companies. Yeah WCW at the end was a mess but was already a sinking ship when he got there.


TNA in 2007-2009 fucking sucked. Everything good in the WWF from 1997-1999 was around the tippy-top guys. There's a big issue with attributing that to Russo. The only year the WWF's mid-card was good was 2000, and Russo was nowhere near the product then.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



The Wood said:


> TNA in 2007-2009 fucking sucked. Everything good in the WWF from 1997-1999 was around the tippy-top guys. There's a big issue with attributing that to Russo. The only year the WWF's mid-card was good was 2000, and Russo was nowhere near the product then.


Pretty much every mid carder was a big deal in the WWF in 97-99... Godfather, Val Venis, DLo.... TNA in 2007-2009 was putting on a better product than WWE with AJ, Joe, Christian, Angle, The Knockouts Division.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

I am going with incompetence on this one. 

The more anyone thinks about it, it is next to impossible for WWE to be in some sort of silent partner agreement with AEW. Basically, Russo ignores the fact that if his cahoots theory is accurate then every stockholder and shareholder in the WWE could easily sue Vince McMahon because it would be fraud and a contradiction of its own bylaws. WWF in cahoots with ECW before stock market is not the same as WWE with AEW theory, as WWF likely did disclose their investments to the stock market so it is public knowledge they were helping ECW just that no one decided to look into it more.

The incompetence part is the stuff that occurred backstage where there was confusion that Zayn was permitted to say AEW. The incompetence isn't by Vince McMahon, it's Steph and HHH. It is doubtful Vince would have approved of the AEW comment, but that HHH is the one who proudly said it at the Hall of Fame speech and then told Zayn to mention aew live on Raw without McMahon ever being told about it. It's a case of HHH's backstage politics coming to the forefront.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Is Russo become Alex Jones now?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Old shit stain sprouting bullshit from his in laws basement again? :lmao

:cornettefu


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

but bro


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*

Is this idiot still talking about this?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Vic said:


> Fucking idiot tries way too hard can we just start a #letsallfuckingignorevincerusso campaign please?


the guy would claim the creation of the universe if he can get away with it


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Why is this even a thing?? Do you realize how incompetent this very idea is?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



McGee said:


> Pretty much every mid carder was a big deal in the WWF in 97-99... Godfather, Val Venis, DLo.... TNA in 2007-2009 was putting on a better product than WWE with AJ, Joe, Christian, Angle, The Knockouts Division.


Val Venis was their biggest ratings loser in 1998. The Godfather got them, but that was because he came out with scantily clad women pre-free internet porn. They were also gimmicks that neither talent could ever get out from under. D'Lo was a talented guy that should have been more but wasn't. I wouldn't blame Russo for that, but I wouldn't credit him for that success either. Being better than WWE =/= being good. Don't try and shift the goal posts of that argument. And Russo had nothing to do with the Knockouts when they were good (that was Dutch) and AJ/Joe were awesome prior to Russo got there in 2006. They got tacky and stupid when Russo got there. And he somehow made Angle negligible. Angle signing was such a huge moment, and then you find out Russo is there and you just don't care.


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



virus21 said:


> Is Russo become Alex Jones now?


Bro, I'm telling you, the frogs are gay, bro.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: "AEW is in bed with the WWE" - claims Russo*



NapperX said:


> I am going with incompetence on this one.
> 
> The more anyone thinks about it, it is next to impossible for WWE to be in some sort of silent partner agreement with AEW. Basically, Russo ignores the fact that if his cahoots theory is accurate then every stockholder and shareholder in the WWE could easily sue Vince McMahon because it would be fraud and a contradiction of its own bylaws. WWF in cahoots with ECW before stock market is not the same as WWE with AEW theory, as WWF likely did disclose their investments to the stock market so it is public knowledge they were helping ECW just that no one decided to look into it more.
> 
> The incompetence part is the stuff that occurred backstage where there was confusion that Zayn was permitted to say AEW. The incompetence isn't by Vince McMahon, it's Steph and *HHH. It is doubtful Vince would have approved of the AEW comment, but that HHH is the one who proudly said it at the Hall of Fame speech and then told Zayn to mention aew live on Raw without McMahon ever being told about it. It's a case of HHH's backstage politics coming to the forefront*.


I can see that being the case.

To be fair, Triple HGH has a history of going into business for himself. He runs his mouth on TV because he knows he can get away with it now that he's married into the family. Prichard himself confirmed this on the Rock's episode of Something to Wrestle With. In fact, Rock once complained to the producers about it; stating that he was following the script to a T while Hunter was just shooting at him for no good reason. Once he saw that nothing was being done about it, then Rock started giving Triple HGH receipts every time he would go off script.

There is a strong debate that can be had; who was worst for the wrestling business? Triple HGH or Vince Russo. Maybe I will make a "Bottom Line" thread about it in the future.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> The Moxley interview was not a shoot, it's purely designed to promote AEW.
> 
> It's a bit fishy to me that he literally just parroted 100% of the beilefs of the hardcore wrestling community about Vince McMahon, and nothing at all went against the already established internet narrative.
> 
> Besides, Vince McMahon and Bruce Pritchard were in bed with ECW without the boys knowing, so either way everyone doesn't need to be in on it.


You're wrong 100.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Guess people on this forums aren’t the only person ones with this conspiracy theory..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am unironically hyped for this, it's so fucking dumb that you cannot not like it lmao


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

McGee said:


> I don't see why people are so quick to laugh at him for thinking this. WWE is a sinking ship. They were at their best with direct competition in the Monday Night War's. WWE let their talent complain and jump ship to get people to watch AEW. Vince is probably going to step down and focus on the XFL so is allowing the guy's to bury him once they leave. Triple H takes over and makes WWE hopefully as good as NXT. It's not that outside of the box. The whole Ambrose thing seemed so different from the start of it... them announcing he was leaving... making such a big deal about it for month's.... the guy has always been a private quiet guy now going out of his way to bury Vince on all these interview's.... just doesn't add up to me.


It's just a wrong guess And there's no cooperation.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

You can't have that thread title in the sidebar. I thought someone signed him.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

:cube


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kingfrass44 said:


> You're wrong 100.


Why the FUCK did you bump this shit thread about this shit person and his shit conspiracy theories? fpalm


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> The Moxley interview was not a shoot, it's purely designed to promote AEW.
> 
> It's a bit fishy to me that he literally just parroted 100% of the beilefs of the hardcore wrestling community about Vince McMahon, and nothing at all went against the already established internet narrative.
> 
> Besides, Vince McMahon and Bruce Pritchard were in bed with ECW without the boys knowing, so either way everyone doesn't need to be in on it.


Speaking of shitty conspiracy theories...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why's this shit bumped?


----------

